# Painting a pinstripe, help



## cheesegenie (Jul 4, 2009)

Just because, I want to decorate a box . I want to put a couple pinstripes on it and not sure how to do it. I have tried masking tape, but the stripe paint always seems to dribble under the tape a bit and does not leave a clean line.
This forum does have a wealth of knowledge, and I am hoping I can get some help on this. Been snowing and raining all week, and I'm getting bored.
Thank you much.


----------



## WYBeek (Feb 2, 2010)

The old style would be to not use masking tape just freehand it. If you roll the VERY fine brush while you paint it will leave a finer line.

Lenny


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

google pinstripers. there is a lot of stuff out there to pinstripe cars that would work just fine on a hive. good luck,and post pics!!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Pin striping is a real art. You can buy the stick on kind at autopart stores.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

did you try the real good blue painters tape? it is made for edging in houses. it seem to work good, just make shure it is warm when you put it on and rub it down good along the edges. the blue tape comes off easily and dosent leave any sticky stuff behind


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

the best thing is FROG TAPE --- its Green - it has a cool chemical that if wet paint touches it it turns to gel and paint cant seep under the tape 

its about the same price as the blue - lowes and home depot have it 

hope you get nice straight racin stripes !!!!!


----------



## cheesegenie (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the gret help.


----------



## manfre (Dec 12, 2008)

An airbrush or sprayer work well and shouldn't seep under the tape.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

One way to use tape, lets say the hives are already white.
Put the blue tape on, apply white paint, this paint will fill the voids under the blue tape.
When it dries, paint on the color you want the pinstripes to be. When you remove the tape the lines will be better than tape alone.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 4, 2008)

In the good ole days before the vynil sign system got so popular, and we painted signs by hand, you used a pin striper. It is a small bottle with a wheel on it. The wheel would make the stripe. It took a paint like 'one-shot' and you rolled your stripe. The smaller the wheel in diameter the more curvey material you could stripe (like a car fender). 

If you were good, like the man who showed me, you took a pin stripe brush and rolled it constaintly between your thumb and forefinger!

Google sign paint to find a supplier, $10 should get you a small pen striper. But the key is to use the right paint! The wrong paint can be found everywhere; you must look for the good stuff. Try "one-shot", I think they still make it.


----------

